# Pitbull Pleco



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

What I was wondering was if anyone has had any personal experience with pitbull plecos LDA-25. I was looking for a smaller pleco that I could keep with some type of cories (haven't decided on the cories yet.)


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't have any advice on smaller variates of plecos, but I can say that even a common pleco can be fine with cories. The cories are the only fish my pleco doesn't try to ram. It all depends on their temperament.


----------



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wasn't worried about the relationship with the two more or less I was worried about the size. I have had a common in a 75g and I just don't want to do that again! TOO MUCH MESS!

But actually my tank finally finished its cycle!!! Hallelujah! And we bought 3 peppered cories and 1 rubber lip pleco! Of course will buy more fish about a week from now


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

There you go! nice purchase, the rubberlip will not outgrow that tank.


----------

